
We scientists must rise up to prevent the climate crisis. Words aren’t enough - perfunctory
https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2019/sep/06/scientists-climate-crisis-activism-extinction-rebellion
======
fallingfrog
I think one reason that a lot of the public doesn’t believe in climate change
is that those that say they do don’t really _act_ like they do. Disrupting
commerce and traffic and forcing the police to arrest you- that’s putting your
money where your mouth is, whether you agree with it or not you have to give
them that. It’s consistency.

------
lacker
None of this “resistance” is doing anything to fight global warming. We
already have plenty of editorials abstractly saying we need to do something; a
million more won’t help.

We need to build a cheap way to pull carbon dioxide out of the atmosphere.
That way we can stop global warming without requiring global agreement. Global
political agreement to slow down consumption will just never happen.

~~~
fallingfrog
This is a problem which is uniquely difficult to engineer your way out of,
since any such machine requires energy to run, and where are you going to get
that energy without burning carbon?

~~~
sexydefinesher
Solar, wind, hydro, nuclear.

~~~
fallingfrog
Good answers.

But.. that only makes sense if you’ve already replaced fossil fuels with
carbon free energy everywhere else (with rare exceptions such as maybe air
travel). Otherwise you’re wasting energy by converting carbon to co2 and then
using _more_ energy to convert it back to carbon.

So the first step is still a carbon free economy.

------
pvaldes
Too little, too late

